# Cronusmax Stick Konfigurieren (Maus und Tastatur an XboxOne anschliessen)



## Chelios84 (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute 

Habe mir den Clip auf eurer Seite angeschaut der mich dazu gebracht hat den Stick zu kaufen , Ist ne Tolle sache mit ner Maus und nem Keyboard auf der XboxOne zu Spielen 
 - Xbox One: Andere Gamepads oder Maus und Tastatur mit CronusMAX anschließen

Heute war es auch soweit mein Cronusmax Stick kam an  . Direkt ausgepackt ,angeschlossen die dazugehörige Software ( GTUNER installiert  ) und upgedatet .

Das ganze Möchte ich mit meinem Wirless Microsoft Maus+Tastatur Set ,an meine XboxOne betreiben
 - Microsoft 800 series.

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll  Welche Einstellung muss ich vornehmen ??
Bekomme beim anschließen des Wireless Adapter an den CronusMax eine Meldung ( E ) . 
Wäre echt dankbar für eine Kleine Anleitung .

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen Chelios


----------

